# finding panfish



## russel man (Aug 27, 2009)

i have been traveling 2 lakes i havent fished before and was wondering where i can find panfish. can someone tell what depths i should fish first and etc... thanks russel man


----------



## shadow (Mar 5, 2003)

It depends on the depth of the lake, structure, weeds and other factors. For example, I find panfish, shallow first ice, then deep and then move shallower as winter lingers on. If the weeds deplete the oxygen they will be right beneath the ice. Last weekend they were buried in the weeds all day until 45 minutes before dark, then rose up about 4 feet and bit fairly well. I would suggest buying a camera as they are definite on what you see and a flasher, well you do the science. Hope this helps. Take care


----------



## Tmax-4- (Nov 2, 2009)

If your around the cold spring/richmond area...just go to the big groups of 40 houses, they're usually catchin something haha


----------

